# Personal Websites?



## Blake Bowden (Jan 5, 2009)

Besides Facebook, Myspace or business website, do you have a personal website or blog? Here's mine:

blakeandrachel.com


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my web site.

http://www.nftmt.com


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 5, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> This is my web site.
> 
> http://www.nftmt.com



WOW! I love Gospel...sitting here listening to your music! Be sure to check more of Brother Jerry's music here:

http://www.audiostreet.net/artist.aspx?artistid=48638


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 5, 2009)

You have a great site Blake. and thank you


----------



## JTM (Jan 5, 2009)

i couldn't put mine up here.  if you were to look hard enough, i'm positive you'd find it, but no way.  it's a set of forums that don't really have any rules. 

nothing truly bad, but people aren't generally as nice.


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Masonic Blog (in my signature), I use to have an LJ, but haven't updated it since August.


----------

